# Interesting Chauvet Hurricane 1250 observations



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I opened up all three of my new Chauvet Hurricane 1250 foggers yesterday to get them filled with juice and tested. I'm concerned about power draw for my haunt so I put my meter on each of them.

All three foggers drew about 800 watts each when the heater was running. I found that quite interesting since these are supposed to have 1200 watt heaters.

I put a call in to Chauvet and they made some comments about 1200 watts being the maximum the heater could draw but it might not need to all the time. Sounds strange to me. They're supposed to do some testing and call me back.

I also noticed that the heater does not run while the pump is on. I found this on another fog machine as well. That seems to be strange since it guarantees that the heater will cool down and need to recycle. I always thought that the process of heating up the fog juice cooled down the element requiring a pause and reheat. I never knew that they don't run the heater at the same time. I wonder if there is a limit on how long the heater can run continuously without burning out? This would seem to be a standard thing on all (non-continuous) foggers.

One last observation is that the split yoke bracket/stand is useless as a stand. There is so much weight to the rear of the machine when it's filled with fog juice that they drift to a nose high attitude after a little while no matter how much you tighten the knobs.

I'll follow up with what Chauvet has to say when they call me back.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

They probably just used the same yoke/stand that they use on a bunch of their lights and didn't really think about whether it would balance or not.


----------

